
MySpace's Tom Get Hacked? - Metzae
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=306246670
======
Metzae
The profile is a fake. It's meant to look like the real one, but it's all
human-generated content. All of the top friends links point to MySpace's
special link catching program, and if it was a real profile, the links would
appear normal because MySpace doesn't block links to or from its own site.

Good fake, though. I should've researched it a little more. The problem is
that a lot of people are going to buy it. Oh, well...can't save everyone.

------
dzohrob
tom's real profile is here: <http://myspace.com/tom>

------
davidu
Looks like it... Yikes!

